# My ski career MAY be over 😢



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Just got word from my orthopedist that i need to have total hip replacement surgery . Have had hip bursitis on and off for damn near 25 yrs . 

The last 3 months have been tough the ache has been constant and nothing touches it so had xray done and im now down to Bone on Bone and surgery is now necessary . It is up to me as to when. To schedule it and is based. Solely on my ability to withstand pain . i am not afraid of this after surviving open heart surgery 6 yrs ago and skiing my butt off till now . 

BUT iam bummed out about maybe having to give the sport up 

Been very physically active all my life as matter of fact the Queen of the Hop and i were treated last week for our 50 th Wedding anniversary with a great week at our original honeymoon resort in the DACKs . Our adult children and all the grandkids treated us to the week and all came for the week and we kayaked the Fulton Chain of Lakes it was awesome 

BUT was climbing stairs quite a bit and was in some nasty ache  at the beginning of this week  . After a couple days rest it was lessened and GO figure shot my best round of golf a 74 this week . 

So lately i have been researching various forums on the topis of skiing after toal hip replacement and have found several th:eads citing people who have done so . Their is a STEEL HIP SKIERS Club near Boston founded by a dentist 

SO I AM MORE MOTIVATED NOW t!!     may do it this fall skip the 2016  season , rehab long and strong and come back in 2017 . When i do come back id be 73 and would have to slow it down and stay on the easy stuff BUT that is  a preferable way to go since i absolutely DETEST the idea of giving this great sport up dammit !


----------



## marcski (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, WARP. If anyone can come back after hip replacement surgery, smart money (and mine) is on you!! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2015)

Wish you the best warp! Please let us know how everything goes


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2015)

+1. Got my money you'll pull through this Warp.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp,  if anyone can pull this off with flying colors and probably be back in the slopes (and the links) in BETTER form sooner than expected,  its you!  BTW nice 74!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 21, 2015)

Get well soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp I wouldn't worry to much about it. I know several people who've had total hip replacements & still ski. One being my brother who had it about 6 years ago & at age 60 still skis. Yeah I know he's a young whipper snapper. Another person I know had it around the same time as my brother & is in his mid 80's now & still skis. Not only does he still ski but still skis like a maniac, skied with him a couple of times this past season. One thing I'll add is that all the people I know who had hip replacement surgery are glad they did, relieved not to be in constant pain anymore. You might lose this season but you'll be back out there before you know it.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Good luck and keep the faith.  I have a good friend who had both hips replaced and was back on skis within the year.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2015)

I think that the surgery will extend your skiing career not hamper it.  My neighbor's brother just went through this last winter (age 64) and has been going through PT much of the summer.  He plans on being back out there this season.  Wish you the best!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp, good luck you'll be ready to slide next season!


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 21, 2015)

*My ski career MAY be over &#55357;&#56866;*

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!

Good luck with your surgery


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2015)

You will be able to ski, just can't do crazy.  One of these reason why I going to keep my multiple ones off as long as possible.  I will be up to the Burg over Labor Day at Houmiel's.  I will be visiting myu mom at the United Helpers.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> +1. Got my money you'll pull through this Warp.



same


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2015)

Hopefully their wrong.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow !!! Just wow , i am encouraged to hear those success stories of , that is the kind of pump me up that will stoke my spirit to take this PIA on and beat it !!!  

Thanks guys , i will DEFINITELY be following all of YOUR skiing exploits this season and live vicariously thru them


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> SO I AM MORE MOTIVATED NOW t!!     may do it this fall skip the 2016  season , rehab long and strong and come back in 2017 . When i do come back id be 73 and would have to slow it down and stay on the easy stuff BUT that is  a preferable way to go since i absolutely DETEST the idea of giving this great sport up dammit !


----------



## joshua segal (Aug 21, 2015)

First of all, let me add my best wishes for a successful outcome.  But having said that, unless both your hips are bad, you don't need two legs to ski.  If both hips are bad, there are a variety of Adapative Skiing opportunities available.  I hope your hip replacement allows you to ski again on conventional skis, but regardless,  your skiing days are only over if you want them to be over.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!
> 
> Good luck with your surgery


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear this but given your love for skiing I'm sure you'll be back at it. You got this!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2015)

I know a number of guys skiing on new hips. You're a fit dude and will bounce back in no time!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Warp...but am somewhat confused,
.....if the condition was getting worse...won't the procedure more or less do a partial reboot...y/n?
I think that the medical establishment has been trying to improve on what steps they've taken so far..y/n?  I think there are so many in the same boat that medical improvements will be implemented pretty quickly...y/n?  Some meditative positive thinking! ...and everything _will_ go better.  Never say Never.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Sorry to hear...but am somewhat confused,
> .....if the condition was getting worse...won't the procedure more or less do a partial reboot...y/n?


 

There seems to be a growing body of anecdotal evidence that many have sucessfully skied after total hip replacement 

AND one scientific study (albeit with a small n ) that demonstrates that in two groups of hip replacemt surgery patients the group that skied post rehab vs the one that DID NOT ski post rehab , the skiing grouo had better outcomes and fewer negative outcomes ie  displcement or dislocations ...........so all this stuff leads me to believe that the mental aspect is the most difficult thing to overcome post rehab ........i think i can handle that 

thanks everybody for the positivity , its contagious .... Ill keep u guys posted as i embark on this journey .

u guys r the best !

WD


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp....glass half full...it's way better then a knee replacement!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

G
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





our 50 th anniversary at Fourth Lake ,Fulton Chain at The Woods Inn


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Kayaking the chain o lakes with my son and one of my grandboys


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 21, 2015)

I skied with a guy with dual hip replacements at K this Spring. He had to wait for me, granted he was considerably younger than you, but I was impressed. Good luck Warp.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot!

And despite the bum hip, I wouldn't want to run into you in a dark alley Warp.  You've got some guns on you


----------



## jimk (Aug 21, 2015)

You guys look like you're celebrating 30th, not 50th.  Amazing.  Always thought 50th wedding anniversary means a couple WINS the game of life!!!

In late Dec 2013 my son and I skied with a 60 year old guy (Shred) at Aspen Mtn.  I spent a lot of time inhaling Shred's snowy rooster tails and found it amazing that he was just ten months removed from total hip replacement surgery.  After about 90 minutes he left us to go ski with a buddy at even higher speeds.
Shred in blue, getting ready to rip:

Hard to get in front of Shred:

He led us down a pretty glade of Aspen trees:

I'm sure Shred would give you the thumbs up for a positive outcome from hip surgery:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks DHS and JimK. you guys are giving the ole man some serious uplift with your comments !!!  i am a pretty positive thinker and as you have obsevered ,i did  win at the game of life ,NOT by my actions BUT by the  sheer great fortune of marrying a woman who is as beautiful in personality, demeanor and intelligence as her external appearance .

She has been the single greatest influence on my life and has made me a better man . 

Dhs you are very kind , i have worked out in the gym religiously for yrs ,but especially so after the open heart.  I guess my conditioning at this age is akin to what one of my ski buddies likes to say : Even a BLIND squirrel finds an occasional,acorn &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Terry (Aug 22, 2015)

We ski with a lady that has had both hips replaced. She still skis and is having the time of her life! You will do fine just put your mind to it. You will overcome!


----------



## Madroch (Aug 22, 2015)

You got this.  Nothing like the call of the mountains to motivate your rehab!


----------



## Brad J (Aug 23, 2015)

I understand your concerns, I was also concerned 4 years ago when I ruptured my quad tendon, but with the wonders of medicine and a lot of PT you will ski as well as today and pain free. I also told my Doctor my intensions before the operation  and never asked him what I could do afterwards. Keep the faith and do the PT and you will be just fine


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 23, 2015)

No way is it the end! Taking care of it soon and having an entire year to heal and get PT sounds like the best plan. Bone on  bone scraping sounds like misery. Maybe youll be limited more than you used to - but I have faith you'll be back 2017!!!  Go get em warp!


----------



## crank (Aug 23, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Warp....glass half full...it's way better then a knee replacement!




Curious why knee replacement wis better than hip?  I may have both in my future but right now my knees are worse.

Anecdotally, I skied with a guy a couple of season back who was in his 60's and had had a knee replaced.  He was a very good skier and we were skiing MRG.  He handled everything just fine including the 4 or 5 foot icefall into Paradise.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 23, 2015)

crank said:


> Curious why knee replacement wis better than hip?  I may have both in my future but right now my knees are worse.
> 
> Anecdotally, I skied with a guy a couple of season back who was in his 60's and had had a knee replaced.  He was a very good skier and we were skiing MRG.  He handled everything just fine including the 4 or 5 foot icefall into Paradise.



The knee replacement has a much more painful recovery and physical therapy process. Once that's all done  there both fantastic.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 23, 2015)

Def not the end!  you'll pull through 120%!!


----------



## jimk (Aug 23, 2015)

crank said:


> Curious why knee replacement wis better than hip?  I may have both in my future but right now my knees are worse.
> 
> Anecdotally, I skied with a guy a couple of season back who was in his 60's and had had a knee replaced.  He was a very good skier and we were skiing MRG.  He handled everything just fine including the 4 or 5 foot icefall into Paradise.



You're talking about MARCUS! 
He's now pushing age 70 and from Western PA where he managed a ski shop for a few years.  Skied with him a number of times since his TKR in 2009.
He needs the other knee done, but with a few pain killers in him he can still _bring it_ on the slopes. 

Here he is in red helmet on Paradise the day we skied it with him.  Are you the guy on left in group of three below?





He absolutely loved MRG and skied under the single chair, here with my son:





Here he is on same trip, at Stowe this time:





Very smooth bump skiing at Sugarbush, my pictures don't do him justice:





This is a fun thread.  I got lots of pictures of old, gimpy guys still at it


----------



## crank (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Jim,  Yes I was talking about Marcus.  Glad to hear he is still skiing!  Yes that is me on the left overlooking that little drop on Paradise.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2015)

So let me get this straight, you both randomly met this guy Marcus while skiing or is it a mutual friend?


----------



## crank (Aug 24, 2015)

It was an Epicski gathering and Marcus came with Jim.


----------



## da pimp (Aug 24, 2015)

*Don't wait - do it now!*

I went thru the same range of thoughts and worries.  Had total replacement of left hip in May 2007, right after ski season.  Did good PT and did not slack off the working out even after I felt pretty good.  The second half of my summer I was fully active.  Five months later in October I was able to hike up Killington and ski the Rime trail (no lifts open yet) where they had piled up snowmaking mounds as a prep to starting the season.  Pretty rugged surfaces with ice, snow, lumps and gullies.  Felt fine, and actually surprised myself that I was able to do all the moves I needed to without pain.  Of course I was super worried about a twisting fall where my left leg gets caught up going inward and back. That is still the number one risk area for replaced hips.

Every surgeon will harp on you to give up singles tennis, basketball, waterskiing, alpine sports, no skydiving (the landing is too risky) but that is the lawyers talking.  You should feel free to do anything you feel physically capable of while remembering that landings, higher speeds, unexpected stops or crashes create more risk versus the average person.

If at all possible demand ceramics.  Some surgeons may not be certified thus will not recommend it.  So find one that is certified for their application.  The old fashioned polyeurethane parts and the slightly newer metal surfaces are not the way to go.  The plastics will erode over time, and even within a few years the larger size erosion particles will cause a breakdown in the surrounding bone tissue and loosen up the implants.  The metals are better but the concentrations of cobalt and chromium that will accumulate in your body present a long term risk.  Some docs think it means nothing, others think it is a cancer risk.  Do you want to be a test pilot for medicine?  I did not.

The newest ceramics are the strongest and smoothest ever used.  At age 51 I was given the prognosis of lifetime expectancy with the lowest rate of side effects or difficulties of any of the materials in use today.  The ceramics are the bearing surfaces that are attached to the implants - the acetabulum and femoral rod are implanted, then the ceramic ball and cup go into the implants.  My surgeon previously used ceramics on a ski patroller, marathon runner, and karate instructor.  I have been totally happy with the results.

Today I ski any terrain at any speed and never think about my hip.  My self imposed restrictions are no air, always maintain ski contact with the snow, if I sense a fall starting just get your feet up & away from being twisted up or jammed.  A little speed control goes a long way, simply because higher speeds in trees or bumps raise your risk factor tremendously.  I still run gates and enjoy ripping early morning runs as fast as I ever could ski them.  Moderate speeds with high control can be very fun.  Let it rip when conditions are in your favor. 

One thing you must make a lifelong habit of is to walk a lot.  Daily, or many times a week.  Your surgeon will explain why.  It is a small price to pay for pain free and enjoying every day.

Tips: Research your surgeon well. Verify that your surgeon is not simply "attending" and letting a junior person do the actual sawing, drilling, and implanting.  If the femur cracks, no big deal.  They will band it and it will heal up along with everything else.  Donate your own blood in advance, so that they use only your own blood during the operation.  Do everything possible to prevent infection.  Never check in to a rehab place unless you have a critical medical condition that you cannot service at home.  Get the surgeon's report from the hospital, accept no resistance on that.  Write down the place and date of every X-ray you get (there will be a lot) and demand copies of every single one.  They are all electronic.  Make sure you get the films for your other "good" leg and hip.  They film them as well, so they can reconstruct your repaired side to match the good side just as you had all your life.  Find out what over the counter supplements will promote bone growth to help the healing process.  Listen to what they say about restrictions immediately after surgery and do not think you know it all.  I would wish you good luck but luck is not needed.  Just use common sense, patience and be a good patient by following the rules.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2015)

That story about Markus is pretty inspiring . If he handled THAT stuff at MRG ,it certainly pumps up my mental sneakers to think about future skiing after THR on my my right hip . 

Great stuff  n pic s , guys !  Us  grumpy, gimpy old dudes gotta have phun n inspiration occasionally too


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting take on the ceramic implants da pimp.   I had no idea.  I operated X-ray equipment for probably 50 hip replacements; all of them metal.  One procedure that was gaining traction when I left X-Ray was anterior minimally invasive surgery.  Traditional replacements are done via the posterior and quite frankly, your ass gets cut to pieces to access the joint.  This newer procedure is a bit more time consuming, but results in less soft tissue damage during the surgery and a quicker recovery with less scar tissue after the fact.


----------



## da pimp (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, I had the min invasive approach.  Just a 5" scar on the left side, lost a little soft tissue but no big deal.  Fast track to back at work, etc. My surgeon pioneered it and taught it internationally.  Dr. Kristaps Keggi, now retired.  I see his partner for knee work now.  Ceramics were approved in Europe (as was the partial replacement technique a la Birmingham hip) for a long time before the FDA approved them.  So there was more than a decade of EU history plus FDA history to look at.  The ceramics require specific training like anything new, thus many docs are still not approved and will continue to recommend the same old plastic parts especially if you are older - you are not likely to be exercising heavily or having many years left to wear them out.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2015)

My father had his hip done in his 80's and recovered quickly. His knees done shortly after on the other hand took way longer and never really worked well again. He was never able to walk correctly after his last knee was done when he was 86 until his death last week at 90.


----------



## jimk (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Smellytele.

Outstanding and informative posts by da pimp.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2015)

So very sorry to hear of your dad 's passing Smtele, .


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys for the condolences. While we never skied as a family he would tell me stories growing up in Northern Vt about hiking up hills with just regular leather shoes. Then skiing down with home made skis with a canning jar rubber attached to the ski at the toe that went around the heal. So basically tele.


----------



## vonski (Aug 24, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Thanks guys for the condolences. While we never skied as a family he would tell me stories growing up in Northern Vt about hiking up hills with just regular leather shoes. Then skiing down with home made skis with a canning jar rubber attached to the ski at the toe that went around the heal. So basically tele.



My condolences as well!  Reading that makes it apparent that you didn't have a silver spoon in your mouth!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

Friend of mine had both hips replaced and now skis a lot and hard, and he is overweight, way more than he should be, but he is probably younger than you. You will ski again.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

Condolences Smelly. It's tough to lose your father, mine went a few years ago. I got the call while skiing Paradise at MRG.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry tele. He lived a long life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Smellytele

condolences to your family


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss smelly tele. 

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 25, 2015)

warp fom a new/old hippy - don't let it bring you down! your positive outlook and determination will make your hip replacement a breeze! like all have said pre/post op pt is the key - stretch and walk like a mofo!  

I'm like da pimp and got my new hip a few weeks after the end of last ski season (4/28) and am at about 90%. I have been back on the bike since mid june and even went for my first mtb ride this past weekend. I plan on being back on skates and skis in the next few months. review your expectations with your ortho and make sure they are up to date on their technique  - anterior/lateral vs posterior -   if not find another. since finding out I need a replacement I have spoke with lots of folks from ages 35-80 that have total hip replacements and are riding, skating and skiing better than ever!

I think most hips these days are ceramics, at least two surgeons I consulted both used them, although I have a space age polymer lining in the cup. the coolest thing is the porous coating on the titanium shaft - the femur grows in and fuses instead of being adhesed.

pimp I'm 52 and glad to hear you got the same story as me about the life of the replacement. Others my age that I know were told by their surgeons that THR's only last 20 yrs and opted for partial/Birmingham's for the interim 5-10 before ultimately needing a THR. I guess time will tell!


----------



## Sky (Aug 26, 2015)

Warp...quite a show of support and encouragement!  Thoughts and prayers!

Smellytele....I'm glad you had such a long experience with your father.  Condolences.

*cripes...that avatar!*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Sky said:


> Warp...quite a show of support and encouragement!  Thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Smellytele....I'm glad you had such a long experience with your father.  Condolences.
> 
> *cripes...that avatar!*




thanks BIG MAN. And that avatar is MONEY !!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 26, 2015)

Condolences Smellytele, my Dad fell and broke his hip 3 wks ago. It's been a rough 3 wks for the whole family. Total hip replacement, severe edema, congestive heart failure, pneumonia, and to top it off, a mass was found on his lung. He's in a nursing home now, 6-8 wks of rehab. We haven't told him about the mass on his lung. The one bright spot was the bonding we accomplished over the last 3 wks. We would've missed out on that had he dropped of a heart attack. I am grateful for that. He'll be 92 on Sept 3rd.

He was an engineer for Singer Link, he built flight simulators. I came home from a trip to NYC. I was proud to show him pictures of the SR71 Blackbird on the deck of the Intrepid. He told me he was offered a ride on it once...and turned it down! Totally burst my bubble. How he could say no is beyond me.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 26, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Condolences Smellytele, my Dad fell and broke his hip 3 wks ago. It's been a rough 3 wks for the whole family. Total hip replacement, severe edema, congestive heart failure, pneumonia, and to top it off, a mass was found on his lung. He's in a nursing home now, 6-8 wks of rehab. We haven't told him about the mass on his lung. The one bright spot was the bonding we accomplished over the last 3 wks. We would've missed out on that had he dropped of a heart attack. I am grateful for that. He'll be 92 on Sept 3rd.
> 
> .


Yikes.My mom fell 2 days ago and broke her hip.Partial hip replacement last night.86 yo.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 26, 2015)

My Mom had her's done 3 yrs ago, no fall, arthritic joint. She was 82 at the time, mixed results, much better than before, but has had some problems not related to the joint itself. She has two knees that probably should be replaced too, bone on bone. Good luck to your Mom SIKSKIER.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Warp, don't ignore the possibility of adaptive skiing. I know several chair skiers at Hunter and they rip. Can ski anything.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Cornhead and SIK sorry to hear about your dad and mom , 

life is sometimes a serious hurdle and it is good that you both are there for them


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 26, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cornhead and SIK sorry to hear about your dad and mom ,
> 
> life is sometimes a serious hurdle and it is good that you both are there for them



Thanks Warp, after I posted I thought "Shit, I hope I didn't scare Warp." You'll be fine, being an active person will help greatly with your recovery I am sure, good luck. You'll get back on the slopes, the guy I skied with at K had both hips done and he had to wait for me. That probably speaks more to my lack of skiing ability, but I was impressed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey no problem CH  , just sorry to learn of your dads situation.  I am fairly motivated to beat this setback and be back in 2017


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cornhead and SIK sorry to hear about your dad and mom ,
> 
> life is sometimes a serious hurdle and it is good that you both are there for them


SIK the knees are much harder to come back from than the hip from what I have seen.
CH i hope he recovers and has a few more years in him.
Remember to tell them you love them they won't be around for ever and you don't want to wish you had when it is too late.

Thanks again


----------



## snoseek (Aug 26, 2015)

Just try, even if it doesn't work out you can at least say you tried. Try hard because as you know skiing is fun, its worth the effort.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Smellytele

 My Dad is an introvert, add to that his unwillingness to wear a hearing aid, and we never had too many long conversations. My Mom and I alternated staying overnight with my Dad in the hospital. Mom is a trooper, 85 yrs old, and sleeping on a recliner three out of six nights to be there for Dad. I was also glad I could let Mom get a good night's sleep every other night knowing Dad wasn't alone.

We were constantly closing the door to Dad's room so we could yell at him without disturbing other patients on the ward. I wondered if there were any hearing aid apps for my phone. I found several, they did work, but there's a 0.5 second delay between what the mic picks up, and what is heard in the earbuds. Must be like watching a dubbed 60's Kung Fu movie. This was confusing as Dad has become accustomed to reading lips to augment what little his ears pick up. Not only doesn't that work, but the person using the app hears their own voice twice. My Sister tried an Apple app on her phone, I've got an android, that seemed to have less delay, but a delay still. My Brother ordered an audio amplifier with an omnidirectional mic, works like a charm. My Dad can now even partake in speaker phone conversations, something unimaginable before. 

So there is a silver lining, I was able to hold my Dad's hand and comfort him in his darkest times. It meant the World to us both. We connected with each other like never before. He should be open to wearing actual hearing aid now. In the time he has left he'll be able to talk to his Wife. Still not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing. I told Mom she will no longer have the luxury of talking behind Dad's back in front of him.  

When he does pass, I will have the peace of mind knowing I did all could to be there for him when he needed me. It is my pleasure. My whole family came together for him. Without everyone's support, I'm sure he would've just given up, I would. I hope his struggles will be rewarded by being able to return home. You don't appreciate what you've got till it's taken from you. I hope he is able to die at home when he does. Dorothy had it right, there's no place like home.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 27, 2015)

Cornhead , what you have described is an illustration of a GOOD son !! Your dad intuitively knew you were that all along , being a dad yourself you KNOW that .  AS parents we love ,sometimes tough love , sometimes silently , sometimes demonstratively , but the focus is to be there WHEN things go awry . 

Your story is both poignant and beautiful . Your dad's journey will forever be apart of who you are as both a son and a dad as you will assume that role of being a or perhaps THE senior male in your own family . these transitions CHANGE. Us , believe me i know , we morph to undertake thsi newer yet appropriate role in our respective families .

What you are doing is not only thereupeutic for your dad but also for you .

thoughts , prayers and vibes are heading your way big guy 

WARP


----------



## Dickc (Aug 27, 2015)

Warp, My late dad had both hips done, about ten years apart.  He had them done in the spring so he could ski by winter.  First hip was done in 1984, the other 1993 or 4.  Dad skied until 2005 when his back trouble stopped him.  He also taught many people to ski during that time as he was a PSIA certified ski instructor all that time too.  You WILL be able to ski after a hip replacement, just follow all the rehab rules, and keep up exercising!


----------



## mister moose (Aug 27, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cornhead ... AS parents we love ,sometimes tough love , sometimes silently , sometimes demonstratively...



Love demonstrated, given freely, always is louder than love spoken.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 27, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Thanks Smellytele
> 
> My Dad is an introvert, add to that his unwillingness to wear a hearing aid, and we never had too many long conversations. My Mom and I alternated staying overnight with my Dad in the hospital. Mom is a trooper, 85 yrs old, and sleeping on a recliner three out of six nights to be there for Dad. I was also glad I could let Mom get a good night's sleep every other night knowing Dad wasn't alone.
> 
> ...



My  85 yr old father inlaw was told he has a mass in his lung "years" ago .His doctors informed him he had to have a biopsy and was told there was a 99% chance it was cancer. After hearing that he decided he would not like to deal with the surgery and pretty much prepared for the end ...Haha . That was 3yrs ago ! Not saying that the doctors aren't correct but wait a bit for there may be some hope yet.
He broke his hip 10yrs ago on of all places a handicap ramp. He parked his car and jogged over to the store that had a regular height curb or he thought , didn't see the macadam ramp and fell .
last summer I followed him on a 6 mile bike ride up to Jim Thorpe. 
Haven't done it yet this year yet but he's still active and bought another bike .


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My  85 yr old father inlaw was told he has a mass in his lung "years" ago .His doctors informed him he had to have a biopsy and was told there was a 99% chance it was cancer. After hearing that he decided he would not like to deal with the surgery and pretty much prepared for the end ...Haha . That was 3yrs ago ! Not saying that the doctors aren't correct but wait a bit for there may be some hope yet.
> He broke his hip 10yrs ago on of all places a handicap ramp. He parked his car and jogged over to the store that had a regular height curb or he thought , didn't see the macadam ramp and fell .
> last summer I followed him on a 6 mile bike ride up to Jim Thorpe.
> Haven't done it yet this year yet but he's still active and bought another bike .



I think that might be the best approach for my Dad. If the Cancer is treated successfully, how much time would that buy a 92 yr old? My Mom has a friend who "cured" herself of lung Cancer using holistic treatments. I'm skeptical, but she is Cancer free. My hope is for him to return home and have a greater appreciation of what time he has left.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 28, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I think that might be the best approach for my Dad. If the Cancer is treated successfully, how much time would that buy a 92 yr old? My Mom has a friend who "cured" herself of lung Cancer using holistic treatments. I'm skeptical, but she is Cancer free. My hope is for him to return home and have a greater appreciation of what time he has left.



I'm a huge believer in Vitamin C , My mother inlaw was given 6mo. to live 25yrs ago, bladder cancer. She did high doses orraly 10K a day .

For me I went to a place in NY and had IV vitamin therapy , it's more accepted now than 17yrs ago there are a number of doctors using the therapy locally ,did'nt cure it but kept me in remission for 5yrs .In that time a new Monoclonal anitbody treatment came out , lucky for me after it transformed to a more agressive cancer. I ended up waiting 8yrs from my diagnosis to my actual tratment time.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread has really gotten deep!  Sorry for everyone's losses and I hope everyone recovers ok!  Sincerely!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2015)

Laid my father to rest today. He served in WWII in the Navy, They had the honor guard there which included 3 Sailors. 2 at the grave to handle the flag and stand at attention and 1 to play Taps. It was amazing. Goodbye Dad!


----------



## marcski (Aug 28, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Laid my father to rest today. He served in WWII in the Navy, They had the honor guard there which included 3 Sailors. 2 at the grave to handle the flag and stand at attention and 1 to play Taps. It was amazing. Goodbye Dad!



I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like he lived a good, long life.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 28, 2015)

Condolences Smellytele. My father is a WWII vet as well. Served in the army in Japan and is almost 90. There's not too many Veterans left from that era.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2015)

ST his legacy lives on in you now .All his goodness will shine through your actions and all that he stood for will forever be honored by his family .

We too recently buried our 95 yr old uncle a decorated vet of the Pacific campaign . The military funeral ceremony is poignant and reverent as is fitting for these men who so selflessly gave that we all may enjoy a better life .


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 28, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> ST his legacy lives on in you now .All his goodness will shine through your actions and all that he stood for will forever be honored by his family .
> 
> We too recently buried our 95 yr old uncle a decorated vet of the Pacific campaign . The military funeral ceremony is poignant and reverent as is fitting for these men who so selflessly gave that we all may enjoy a better life .



Amen! I try to educate my kids about the sacrifices the greatest generation has made.
Make a point to take them to local Memorial Day services .
They wine about it until they get there and hear the stories the vets tell.


----------



## Dickc (Aug 29, 2015)

ST,

My condolences.  We had that awful duty in November of 2007 and I remember it like it was yesterday.  It was a very hard thing to take that flag and all that it stood for.  I know you are proud of him and damn well should be.  I'm sure he IS proud of you and will ski vicariously through your eyes from heaven.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2015)

Hip replacement surgery NOW scheduled for Oct 12 , game on .


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 31, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hip replacement surgery NOW scheduled for Oct 12 , game on .



Good luck, you'll be fine, and you'll be back on skis too, I'd put money on it.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hip replacement surgery NOW scheduled for Oct 12 , game on .



You'll be up and around and on skis in no time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks guys , just want to get this over with and start anew and move on , always was an impatient sumbitch :dunce:


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2015)

Warpo Man,

I ski with a fella at Stowe who has had both hips replaced.  Twice.  And he still skis the blues at Stowe.  Not as fast as he used to, but still better than 50% of the people out there.  Still gets to the top every days he's there.


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2015)

da pimp said:


> I went thru the same range of thoughts and worries.  Had total replacement of left hip in May 2007, .



Great advice da pimp.  Well informed and researched.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanx Bill  .

Unfreaking real , great story about that guy who still skis after TWO double hip operations .


----------



## billski (Sep 2, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Bill  .
> 
> Unfreaking real , great story about that guy who still skis after TWO double hip operations .



I guess the material used on his hip wears out about every 10 years.  So you can see he's been at this a while.   Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2015)

Okay small thing for most but for me it was a great feeling . bEcause of the open heart surgery 6 yrs ago i had to do a echo stress test to check the heart before surgery . tHe last time i did this on a tread mill and had great results BUT this time due to the hip pain they auggested a chemical induced stress test . Never one to want to give up control and preferring the tread mill test since it was active rather than passive , i was nervous . 

Good news the heart is great , no blockages at all, strong oxy and bp levels , hit and sustained the target heart rate with zero issues SO it was a huge relief to know that the heart after six and half yrs is still very strong ......thanks to being a gym rat and the cardio necessary for skiing ..     Next step .....surgery on the 12 th .. 

BTW my surgeon who has done these for several decades with very strong outcomes and being a skier totally GETS that I am planning to be back at it next season . He also said i will let you drive whenever you feel ready .....BRING IT.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Okay small thing for most but for me it was a great feeling . bEcause of the open heart surgery 6 yrs ago i had to do a echo stress test to check the heart before surgery . tHe last time i did this on a tread mill and had great results BUT this time due to the hip pain they auggested a chemical induced stress test . Never one to want to give up control and preferring the tread mill test since it was active rather than passive , i was nervous .
> 
> Good news the heart is great , no blockages at all, strong oxy and bp levels , hit and sustained the target heart rate with zero issues SO it was a huge relief to know that the heart after six and half yrs is still very strong ......thanks to being a gym rat and the cardio necessary for skiing ..     Next step .....surgery on the 12 th ..
> 
> BTW my surgeon who has done these for several decades with very strong outcomes and being a skier totally GETS that I am planning to be back at it next season . He also said i will let you drive whenever you feel ready .....BRING IT.


Are you going to Saranac/Lake PLacid for it?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope right here at Claxton Hepburn Medical Center .

we recruited a great ortho with 3 decades experieced , practiced in Florida for yrs .

this doc has very strong outcomes . As a board of directors member i helped recruit him.My reg doc and cardiologist and the ceo have both said if they or anyone in their family needed it done ,HE is THEIR guy . 

I have a skiing friend who have had BOTH HIPS done by the guy and isvery satisfied . Another former doc who is now in Atlanta said this guy is a gem one of the best he has see and he had this guy operate on the Atlanta docs wife when they were up on  The River during the summer .

That said if i were to go out of town id go to   Saranac


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2015)

Puck to be clear the dr does not reccommend  downhill skiing after surgery for newbies or beginners BUT if one is an experienced and skilled skier he advises caution and control .He himself is a skier and GETS it that i will return and so he is reassuring


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice. If you were having it down in Saranac. The ortho there was one of my best friends. Smitty's son.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah i know Billys mom real well and his dad LELAND was a certifiable piece o work &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good luck Warp. My mother just had a hip replaced for the second time this past Fri. Also major work on her femur bone on the same leg, second time also. She won't be skiing again anytime soon though being she's 86 and arthritic. She's in great spirits though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Vibes and prayers for y our mom Steamboat , glad to heat she is getting a third chance , sounds like shes got the right attitude !!


----------



## 180 (Oct 2, 2015)

good luck!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2015)

Good luck Warp.  You'll be back out on skis before you know it!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2015)

Good news for you there Warp!  And make sure your Doc not only uses the hip that will once again have you ripping down the slopes, but also that kind that gets you an extra 5 yards off the tee!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks guys , much appreciated !!!! 

Btw Doc , hows ur game ? I m still playing 2-3 time a week  got myself down to an 8 hc now thanks. Ro ur encouragement and tips . bReaking that 80 barrier was key now is  is no big deal 8) 
Played yesterday in British Open conditions , wicked windy n cold shot an 80 which under the circumstances was pretty fair ,many were struggling with the TWO CLUB wind :-o


----------



## Sky (Oct 2, 2015)

Great news regarding your heart!

Best of luck on the surgery.

Just started a group exercise program.  Wasn't getting there on my own.  :>


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 2, 2015)

Good luck Warp, my Dad should be coming home in a week or two. He's been in a nursing home for the last month for his rehab. I think his two-a-day PT sessions have helped alot. He's been off oxygen for the last couple days, and his o2 readings have been good. His cardiologist examined him last week and said his heart is typical for someone his age. This was good news, we were led to believe he had suffered damage from the edema he suffered post surgery. I can't wait to get him into the pool for some Aqua therapy. I think if he can set up a couple sessions weekly, he'll be more apt to stick to it than doing exercises on his own at home. He's been there, and done that. Therapist works him out at home, gives him exercises to do, he does them for awhile, but then stops.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Sky ,hang in there big man and CH  stoked to hear ur dad is coming home that is a good omen bro .


----------



## bigbog (Oct 2, 2015)

It all sounds great and positive Warp....all the best!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2015)

Get well quickly you can due it Warp .


----------



## drjeff (Oct 3, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks guys , much appreciated !!!!
> 
> Btw Doc , hows ur game ? I m still playing 2-3 time a week  got myself down to an 8 hc now thanks. Ro ur encouragement and tips . bReaking that 80 barrier was key now is  is no big deal 8)
> Played yesterday in British Open conditions , wicked windy n cold shot an 80 which under the circumstances was pretty fair ,many were struggling with the TWO CLUB wind :-o



The golf game has been about QUALITY not QUANTITY this season!! The combo of saying "yes" to too many groups who have asked me to be a part of them and my kids schedules becoming ever increasingly full really took a toll on my potential course time this season!

Working on solving that "problem" for next season though!!


----------

